# Beating the Megavideo time limit



## Vincenzo II (Oct 19, 2008)

Can this be done, and if so, how?

thanks


----------



## Pure Maniak (Jul 27, 2008)

Vincenzo II said:


> Can this be done, and if so, how?
> 
> thanks


yeah when the movie first starts pause it let it buffer to a 100% then disconnect from the internet and watch it offline


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

^ That never works for me. I'm not sure why. Download Helper on Firefox would likely get around the limit, but it'd be a total pain in the *** to have to actually download the video.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

If you have Real Player right-click on the video you wanna watch and then click Download, you can do that with multiple videos too.


----------

